# It's Sunday what Schwinns did we find this week. 11-10-13



## vintage2wheel (Nov 10, 2013)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes-parts-history did we find this week...

Post some pics and show us what you found and make sure to tell us the story behind the find. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## skindel (Nov 10, 2013)

*prewar lincoln barnfresh find #2*

heres the 2nd find that came with the 35-36 motorbike the last pic is of the grips on the lincoln and the bonus i found inside the motorbike tank when i got it opened a hawthorne flyer head badge so to recap i got  the lincoln for 65 and the motorbike for 35 and it had a badge inside the tank and it also had one of those  glass marbles like autocycle rear rack but it was alot smaller and clear in color --not sure about that one


----------



## mruiz (Nov 10, 2013)

I pass two Black Fridays, today. That was it. Things are drying out.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 10, 2013)

bought this today,  not sure what year yet just thought it would be cool for a camp ground cruiser.
*S/N dates it to early 1950.

Nick.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 10, 2013)

Oh yeah forgot we got these two for cheap out of a local antique store


----------



## airflo11 (Nov 10, 2013)

Sweet finds Nick!


----------



## Arfsaidthebee (Nov 10, 2013)

*Nickinator and Skindel tie this week!*

Wow, cool bikes...
Skindel has a lot of cleanin' to do but there is nothing better than "before" and "after" pics! And he got an early Christmas present in the tank...

Nickinator also scored big...camping must be good with the Nickinator! 

I'm sorta with mruiz...crickets.


----------



## onecatahula (Nov 11, 2013)

*Rare Badges*

Wow !
Can't believe I found these.
Made by Schwinn for PLCC (Peace Love Cycle Co) out of San Francisco, 
these were One Year Only badges: 1969.
(actually manufactured in early to mid 1968, but sold in 1969; a little slow, or . . )
These are Two of only Five known to exist in the whole hobby ! ! !
And NOS.
Dig it.


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 11, 2013)

How very 60's psychedelic!!


----------



## Gary Mc (Nov 11, 2013)

dfa242 said:


> How very 60's psychedelic!!




What he said^^^^^^  As a child of the 60's I love them, very neat.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 11, 2013)

onecatahula said:


> Wow !
> Can't believe I found these.
> Made by Schwinn for PLCC (Peace Love Cycle Co) out of San Francisco,
> these were One Year Only badges: 1969.
> ...




Some of mine used to look just like these at times, but the next day they looked normal. Maybe you took these pictures during a special occasion?
Either way they are still cool!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 11, 2013)

*groovy badges*

Those are far out, man......


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 11, 2013)

aasmitty757 said:


> Some of mine used to look just like these at times, but the next day they looked normal. Maybe you took these pictures during a special occasion?
> Either way they are still cool!




He used his special third eye camera


----------



## Russ Wiggins (Nov 11, 2013)

*cruiser*



Nickinator said:


> bought this today,  not sure what year yet just thought it would be cool for a camp ground cruiser.
> *S/N dates it to early 1950.
> 
> Nick.View attachment 122602View attachment 122603View attachment 122604View attachment 122605View attachment 122606




Camp ground cruiser? Don't you mean parade cruiser?


----------

